# مقدمه مبسطه عن الShip Design للهندسه البحريه..!



## Eng-Maher (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مقدمة عن السفن والغواصات .
يعمل ب البور بوينت 2000 
والرابط ................................. :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www2.ku.edu/~kunrotc/academics/180/Lesson%2023%20Ship%20Design%20and%20Engineering.PPT
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وشكرا:5: Eng-Maher


----------



## sabahj (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات التي تخدم هذا القسم من قوانين تخص بناء السفن والمعادلات الحسابية التي تخص بناء الوحدات البحرية مع التقدير


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله اخيرا واحد من البحرين نطق ..., مشكورsabahj . وربنا يعنا .


----------



## الهدهد66 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور ياخي على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور يا م/ الهد هد66


----------



## وائل السنيري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مششششششششششششكككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 ديسمبر 2006)

وائل السنيري قال:


> مششششششششششششكككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر



////////////////////////////////////
لا شكر على واجب اخى :55:


----------



## خالد2806 (3 فبراير 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس على هذة المعلومات


----------



## خالد العبادي (7 فبراير 2007)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى خالد 
ومشكور اخى خالد العبادى 
الف شكر


----------



## خالد العبادي (15 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء احتاج الى مساعدة في التعريف على شركات التصنيف العالمية الخاصة ببناء السفن وقواعد المعمولة في تلك الشركات


----------



## amin22 (21 فبراير 2007)

مششششششششششششكككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر رررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى امين


----------



## وسيم الحلو (29 أبريل 2007)

شكراً يا أحلى شباب


----------



## Bassoom (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــكر جزاك اله خيراً


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر الك وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## طالب رضى الله (5 يوليو 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## أسد الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 أغسطس 2007)

مممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لكم كثيرا


----------



## abu_jasem77 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحوية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعزك وتسلم الغالي


----------



## كرم الدين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر:16:


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## ياسينكو (10 مارس 2008)

_very good subject ....thanq_


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

أخى/خالد العبادى
هيئات اللتصنيف العالمية كثيرة منها :-------
1- هيئة التصنيف الامريكيةabs- American Bureau Of Shipping 
2- هيئة التصنيف الفرنسية Bv- Bureau Veritas - French 
3- هيئة التصنيف الدانمركية Dis- Dansk Internation Skibsregister
4- هيئة التصنيف النريجية Dnv - Det Norske Veritas
5- هيئة التصنيف الالمانية Gl - Germanischer Lioyd 
6- هيئة التصنيف اليونانية Hr - Hellenic Register Of Shipping
7- هيئة التصنيف اليوغوسلافية Jr - Jugoslav Register
8- هيئة التصنيف الانجليزية Lr - Lioyds Register Of Shipping
9- هيئة التصنيف اليابانية Nk - Nippon Kaiji Kykai
10- هيئة التصنيف الايطالية Rina- Registro Italiano
11- هيئة التصنيف البولندية Psu- Polish Seafarers Union
ونحيطك علما ان جميع القواعد فى هذة الشركات متشابة حيث انها احدى الجهات المسئولة عن وضع معاير 
السلامة البحرية ------- وسوف اعطيك نبذة اخرى لاحقا ------- كبيرمهندسين بحرى/محمود الخولى


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

مهندس/خالد العبادى------------
نحيطك بان هئيات الاشراف اوالتصنيف هى احدى الجهات المسئولة عن وضع معاير السلامة للسفن بالاضافة الى:-
المنظمة البحرية الدولية(احدى منظمات Un )وكذلك سلطة هئية علم الميناء
وهذه المعاير عبارة عن :-
1-معاهدات--وهى مجموعة من البنود القانونية للدول التى وقعت عليها
2-بروتوكولات--وهى مجموعة من التعديلات التى تدخل معاهدة او اكثر وهى اجبارية التنفيذ للدول التى وافقت عليها
3-قرارات -- وهى قرارات بالتعديل او الاضافة ومنها الالزامى بالاضافة الى التوصيات
4-مدونات -- عبارة عن توصيات فنية لمواضيع معينةواجبارية التنفيذ فى حالة المعاهدات
5- منشورات-- عبارة عن اصدارات لتفسير متطلبات جديدة لحل مشكلة معينة وغير اجبارية التنفيذ
ومن اهم هذة الماهدات:----
Solas وتهتم بكل ماهو Safety
Marpol وتهتم بمكافحة تلوث البيئة
ويمكن توضيح هذة المعاهدات لاحقا ان طلبت ذلك لانة موضوع شيق وكبير ومن هيئات الاشراف الكثير منها:-
Lr-lioyds Register Of Shipping-british 
-abs-american Bureau Of Shipping-american
Rina-registro Italiano -italian 
Dsrk-deutsch Schiffs Revision-german
Bv-bureau Veritas-french 
بالاضافة الى الدنمرك-النرويج-اليونان-يوغوسلافية-اليابان-بولندا --- كبير مهندسين بحريين/محمود الخولى


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس محمود الخولى والله منور المنتدى واكثر الله من امثالك . وان استمريت معنا فى منتدانا بأذن الله ستكون من المرشحين لمهنه الاشراف ان شاء الله


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد اعرف انواع الاصباغ البحرية وكيفة وطريق الصبغ


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

وكذللك اريد اعرف انواع المسافن البحرية مع الصور وشكرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Wait until low tide to remove barnacles from a dock. You can use a pressure washer to blow the barnacles off. This works best when the barnacles have not been allowed to build up over time.

Read more: How to Remove Barnacles From a Dock | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2099066_remove-barnacles-from-dock.html#ixzz17LW171Uc​


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الخير والشكر كل الشكر لكم


----------



## دنماركي مسلم (2 يناير 2011)

http://www.public.navy.mil/navsafec...on/USN_Amphib_HFE_Safety_Report_thru_AppF.pdf

http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/mb/2010_Spring_Meeting/Cooper.pdf

http://khup.com/keyword/engineering-s.html


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------

